# Tissot T-Complication Squelette



## Dangeruss3

I did a search and didn't see anyone mention this. It was announced on April 28th. Very interesting design.

Official Tissot Website

















Tissot is revealing the innermost secrets of its deep-rooted expertise in precision watchmaking with the Tissot T-Complication Squelette. Modernity meets meticulous craftsmanship via a wheel-inspired design and specially developed movement, presenting a fascinating 3D experience without the need for any special eyewear. Zealously at work behind the five "spokes" spreading out below the crystal is a hand-wound, mechanical skeleton movement with very little left to the imagination. Luxurious finishes and design details seamlessly link tradition with contemporary styling for wearers who love to bear witness to the visible connections between yesterday, today and tomorrow.

Watching the passage of time
Precision watchmaking has zero tolerance of error margins and the Tissot T-Complication delights in displaying its accuracy for all to see. Each small detail celebrates the beauty of visualising the passage of time. Elegant navy blue detail, matched by the movement's screws, makes reading the time an easily accessible pleasure, while a 90° angle between the dial and case side makes an ultra-modern statement. Even the second counter is engraved as such to underline the theme of pure transparency. Slanting ridges on the winder, glistening jewels and lugs that mirror the shaping of the wheel spokes confirm that no detail is too small to escape the notice of the watchmaker or the wearer. A classical, crocodile pattern, black leather strap is signed off with a folding clasp integrating two push-buttons.

Features
• Swiss made 
• Hand-wound mechanical movement exclusive to Tissot
• Scratch-resistant, domed sapphire crystal with double antireflective coating
• 316L stainless steel case 
• Water-resistant up to a pressure of 5 bar (50 m / 165 ft)
• Black crocodile pattern leather strap with folding buckle


----------



## Dangeruss3

Not a single opinion...that must be bad. LOL


----------



## alx007

Very cool. I wonder how much it's gonna cost.


----------



## Dangeruss3

alx007 said:


> Very cool. I wonder how much it's gonna cost.


That's what I was wondering. There's very little information beyond what I found above.


----------



## Domer2000

I have been waiting for Tissot to do a skeleton design.


----------



## Domer2000

This design is really starting to grow on me.


----------



## joemac

Looks great! Definitely on my wishlist for the future. Just waiting for more info on it...


----------



## pezie

1470 Euro (that would be 1890 USD as of today).


----------



## Dangeruss3

pezie said:


> 1470 Euro (that would be 1890 USD as of today).


Thanks for the info. I've been searching all over, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Librarian

In this movie Tissot Product Film 2013 - YouTube the Squelette makes his appearance at 7:01. What a beauty.


----------



## Gabriel_BB

I did search over the web for finding the price. Some of the specialists said that it would be in the range of 2 000 Euros. I even sent an email to Tissot, and they didn't give me a price yet. They say just to wait for the launch. From another source, "Ace Jewelers" they say that the watch will be "slightly under 1 000 Euros". Other Tissot pocket watches (mecanical) are around 600 Euros. I think the watch will be under 1 000 Euros. I hope.


----------



## Librarian

Gabriel_BB said:


> I did search over the web for finding the price. Some of the specialists said that it would be in the range of 2 000 Euros. I even sent an email to Tissot, and they didn't give me a price yet. They say just to wait for the launch. From another source, "Ace Jewelers" they say that the watch will be "slightly under 1 000 Euros". Other Tissot pocket watches (mecanical) are around 600 Euros. I think the watch will be under 1 000 Euros. I hope.


As stated earlier in this topic, the price will be € 1470,-. Here's the link Tissot: novelties BaselWorld 2013 - watch photo 2 of 15 | The Watch Observer

What I am curious about is when it will be sold.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Librarian said:


> What I am curious about is when it will be sold.


Me too...I'd like to add this to my collection.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Anybody heard anything else on availability? I can't find anything new online.


----------



## rmccullough21

I have one on order with my local dealer and he has told me by the end of July it should be here.


----------



## Dangeruss3

rmccullough21 said:


> I have one on order with my local dealer and he has told me by the end of July it should be here.


Nice...and welcome to the forum.


----------



## rmccullough21

Thanks! Always looked here on the forum, but never posted before. I'm pretty excited about this watch, can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## joemac

rmccullough21 said:


> Thanks! Always looked here on the forum, but never posted before. I'm pretty excited about this watch, can't wait to see it in person.


Please post some pictures and/or a review if possible! Only a week left in July, you must be getting antsy.


----------



## rmccullough21

joemac said:


> Please post some pictures and/or a review if possible! Only a week left in July, you must be getting antsy.


I am very antsy! My wedding anniversary was this past Tuesday, so I was in the store talking with my jeweler and he still hasn't heard back from his Tissot rep. I even talked to him yesterday and they do not have it in the store yet. I'm very impatient usually, but even more so right now! I'm hoping in the next week or so it'll be here...


----------



## spacinelli

I messaged Tissot on Facebook and they wrote me back saying it won't be out until October.


----------



## rmccullough21

That's disappointing, I was really looking forward to getting it soon...


----------



## Dangeruss3

Hands on article.

Tissot T-Complications Squelette Modern Skeletonized Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch

Anybody found one yet?


----------



## rmccullough21

Still waiting for mine...The dealer I'm getting it through has told me they hear October, but not sure when in October. Their Tissot rep was not sure when during the month.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Found this today.


----------



## rmccullough21

My watch finally arrived!! It's been so long, but definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Dangeruss3

rmccullough21 said:


> View attachment 1239264
> 
> 
> My watch finally arrived!! It's been so long, but definitely worth the wait!


Nice...congrats!


----------



## dbh

I just got a call from my local AD that they got one in today - I'm dropping by on my way home from work to check it out! 
Looks like I won't be first to post a photo, though. 

Nice watch, rmccullough21!


----------



## rmccullough21

Thanks, I am pretty happy with the watch. Strange to actually have it now after waiting for so long to even see it in person.


----------



## dbh

Photos in the WRUW thread here.
First impressions; BIG! Case is 43mm but looks and feels even bigger than that implies. This is likely due to the very thin bezel and the eye-catching lugs (22mm).

Captivating watch, for those like me who like to watch watch movements' movements in action.
The slower than usual beat rate is a perfect fit as is the movement itself which fills the case. The back view looks at least as nice as the front - I keep taking it off just to see it.
The blued hands and screws are very cool.
My initial impression of the lume was that it was not very bright. But when I checked it at 2:30am and could still read the time I thought that was pretty good.

The brushed finish should stay nicer than the polished ones in my humble collection typically do as I always impart microscratches almost immediately to any watch I wear.
Strap is stiff, as expected, should be fine after a few days wear. The AR coatings work, but not as well as Omega's do.
I was told the quantities are limited so was not able to negotiate much of a discount.


----------



## rmccullough21

I agree, the watch seems bigger than it is due to the thinness of the bezel. But it only took a day or so of getting used to and now it doesn't feel as big while wearing it. The band has already softened up quite a bit for me after wearing the last few days and keeping it on a pillow in my watch box at night. Overall I am very happy with the watch, plus I did get quite a large discount on the watch due to past dealings with the dealer bringing in a friend who bought a watch there also. I think they are trying to wear me down and buy the Submariner I have my eye on in the shop too...


----------



## ZuZuDaDDy

I do watch work for a local jeweler and he is a Tissot AD. He got one in a few days ago and I had my hands on it just this afternoon. Its not that big to me but, I dont see how they justify that price for what is an ETA 6497 manual wind movement that has been skeletonized via laser cut and put in a basic SS case. Dont get me wrong is a very cool watch and I own many Tissots both new and vintage. It just seems like a small effot on their part for the price.


----------



## rmccullough21

dbh said:


> Photos in the WRUW thread here.
> First impressions; BIG! Case is 43mm but looks and feels even bigger than that implies. This is likely due to the very thin bezel and the eye-catching lugs (22mm).
> 
> Captivating watch, for those like me who like to watch watch movements' movements in action.
> The slower than usual beat rate is a perfect fit as is the movement itself which fills the case. The back view looks at least as nice as the front - I keep taking it off just to see it.
> The blued hands and screws are very cool.
> My initial impression of the lume was that it was not very bright. But when I checked it at 2:30am and could still read the time I thought that was pretty good.
> 
> The brushed finish should stay nicer than the polished ones in my humble collection typically do as I always impart microscratches almost immediately to any watch I wear.
> Strap is stiff, as expected, should be fine after a few days wear. The AR coatings work, but not as well as Omega's do.
> I was told the quantities are limited so was not able to negotiate much of a discount.


have you had a chance to check the accuracy of your watch yet? I use an app and have checked twice and mine is ~ +25 seconds per day it looks like... This seems strange to me...my other mechanicals are from 1-8 sec per day. Just wanted to see if this was something to worry about. Thanks!


----------



## dbh

rmccullough21 said:


> have you had a chance to check the accuracy of your watch yet? I use an app and have checked twice and mine is ~ +25 seconds per day it looks like... This seems strange to me...my other mechanicals are from 1-8 sec per day. Just wanted to see if this was something to worry about. Thanks!



Put it on the timing machine right away. I have a photo of the screen at home, but the main result is 330° of amplitude, 0.0 ms beat error, and significant positional variation: DU -1, DD +5, CR +12 spd. The movement doesn't hack but I have been keeping track of the small seconds hand and after wearing it about 14 hrs/day it gains about 15 spd on average. I've been winding it up every morning but have not determined the power reserve yet - if I had to guess I'd say at least 2 days.

If I were to regulate it, right now I'd take off about 15 spd and keep it on its side over night. Once I determine the power reserve, I'll most likely wind it up at about the 10 - 20% point.

I'm satisfied with this performance, although I know people who wouldn't be. At any rate, from these 2 data points, it looks like they are coming from Tissot running fast.

Don't worry.


----------



## rmccullough21

dbh said:


> Put it on the timing machine right away. I have a photo of the screen at home, but the main result is 330° of amplitude, 0.0 ms beat error, and significant positional variation: DU -1, DD +5, CR +12 spd. The movement doesn't hack but I have been keeping track of the small seconds hand and after wearing it about 14 hrs/day it gains about 15 spd on average. I've been winding it up every morning but have not determined the power reserve yet - if I had to guess I'd say at least 2 days.
> 
> If I were to regulate it, right now I'd take off about 15 spd and keep it on its side over night. Once I determine the power reserve, I'll most likely wind it up at about the 10 - 20% point.
> 
> I'm satisfied with this performance, although I know people who wouldn't be. At any rate, from these 2 data points, it looks like they are coming from Tissot running fast.
> 
> Don't worry.


I actually talked to the dealer and I am going today to switch it out for another unit. The guy I always deal with got in two more of these from Tissot by accident and so he has been checking the accuracy in his shop and has one that he thinks is roughly +6-7 spd so I am going to take that one. I always deal with these guys and I'm pretty happy that they are willing to do that for me. They are going to send this one to Tissot to have it regulated from what I understand. I bought my wife the powermatic 80 also and it is even worse than my squelette, so hers is getting shipped out to be regulated too. Tissot will regulate it for free under warranty to between 10 and 15 spd from what the dealer tells me. Anyway, have you been pretty happy with the watch? A lot of my co-workers have really noticed it compared to my Hamilton's I usually wear.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Please let me know how the new one works out. I'm still interested, but recently added a Maurice Lacroix to my collection. I still like the Tissot, so I just need to decide if I want two skeletons or not.


----------



## dbh

Dangeruss3 said:


> Please let me know how the new one works out. I'm still interested, but recently added a Maurice Lacroix to my collection. I still like the Tissot, so I just need to decide if I want two skeletons or not.
> 
> View attachment 1246919


It's very nice! 
Appears to also have the 6947 movement, and you can see even more of it in the Maurice Lacroix. 
I think I'd miss the indices, though.


----------



## Dangeruss3

dbh said:


> It's very nice!
> Appears to also have the 6947 movement, and you can see even more of it in the Maurice Lacroix.
> I think I'd miss the indices, though.


It's actually an in-house movement, but they may have copied some of the design.


----------



## rmccullough21

Dangeruss3 said:


> Please let me know how the new one works out. I'm still interested, but recently added a Maurice Lacroix to my collection. I still like the Tissot, so I just need to decide if I want two skeletons or not.
> 
> View attachment 1246919


I got mine switched out this afternoon....the new one (from what the dealer says and my app) looks like it is running +5 spd! Pretty happy with that! Big difference in this new one. Love the look of your Maurice Lacroix too. I couldn't be happier with the tissot now that it is looking to be more regulated. The only bad news is that I have to break the new band in on this watch again! Haha...


----------



## Dangeruss3

rmccullough21 said:


> I got mine switched out this afternoon....the new one (from what the dealer says and my app) looks like it is running +5 spd! Pretty happy with that! Big difference in this new one. Love the look of your Maurice Lacroix too. I couldn't be happier with the tissot now that it is looking to be more regulated. The only bad news is that I have to break the new band in on this watch again! Haha...


Good to hear...enjoy!


----------



## User_Refined

Hi Dangeruss,

Thanks for starting this thread to bring the Squelette to us



Dangeruss3 said:


> Please let me know how the new one works out. I'm still interested, but recently added a Maurice Lacroix to my collection. I still like the Tissot, so I just need to decide if I want two skeletons or not.


Is there some kind of rule that you can only have one skeleton watch at a time? - say it isn't so


----------



## Dangeruss3

User_Refined said:


> Hi Dangeruss,
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread to bring the Squelette to us
> 
> Is there some kind of rule that you can only have one skeleton watch at a time? - say it isn't so


LOL...definitely not. I just have some others on my list. This one is definitely still on it though. Looks like a solid watch at a reasonable price.


----------



## dbh

Quick update after a couple of weeks. So I tweaked the regulation a bit  Over the last 8 days, the watch is less than ~3 sec fast. Actually as close to bang on as the small seconds hand can show. I'm very impressed.


----------



## rmccullough21

dbh said:


> Quick update after a couple of weeks. So I tweaked the regulation a bit  Over the last 8 days, the watch is less than ~3 sec fast. Actually as close to bang on as the small seconds hand can show. I'm very impressed.


I've been using the Kello app, not exactly sure how accurate it is, but my "new" squelette that the dealer switched out for me has been roughly +1 sec on average on the app. Pretty dang happy with that!! Loving the watch, it's hard to put on a different watch when I see that one in the morning!


----------



## dbh

rmccullough21 said:


> I've been using the Kello app, not exactly sure how accurate it is, but my "new" squelette that the dealer switched out for me has been roughly +1 sec on average on the app. Pretty dang happy with that!! Loving the watch, it's hard to put on a different watch when I see that one in the morning!


Exactly what's been happening to me!


----------



## dbh

Was playing around with a new camera body and thought some of the photos could be shared here.



























Video:[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10789934675/[/video]


----------



## Mescalito

dbh said:


> Was playing around with a new camera body and thought some of the photos could be shared here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video:[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10789934675/[/video]


Thank you for the geat Pictures!

I have ordered one, but haven't gotten it so far.

The only Thing I don't like is the bck trap with gator pattern. I thin a Brown strap like the Hirsch terra would fit better:

Dosnyone of the curent owner wear this watch with another strap?


----------



## rmccullough21

Mescalito said:


> Thank you for the geat Pictures!
> 
> I have ordered one, but haven't gotten it so far.
> 
> The only Thing I don't like is the bck trap with gator pattern. I thin a Brown strap like the Hirsch terra would fit better:
> 
> Dosnyone of the curent owner wear this watch with another strap?


Definitely post some pictures if/when you get yours and put it on a brown strap...I have been thinking that would look great, but haven't done it yet.


----------



## dhuyn83

I just bought this watch and loving it, but can anyone tell me how many times I'm supposed to wind it? The instruction manual said winding it to I, but I don't know what that means. Thanks.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Hi -- I also purchased a Tissot T Complication Squelette about 3 weeks ago in London and it's running about 18 spd fast - I wind it once in the morning, about 10 crown revolutions. It's a great watch visually, so like some other members, it's hard not to choose it over my two Dfreemonts in the morning. I am waiting for delivery of a Zenith EP Red Capitain so that watch will be under the Xmas tree so I get into less trouble with my wife !


----------



## Kilovolt

Christmas self gift arrived yesterday, but why wait for ten more days? b-)


----------



## emregogan

I also purchased one just wanted to know about the winding does it have over wind protection and how to know when to stop winding, my first mechanical watch therefore trying to learn. Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

emregogan said:


> I also purchased one just wanted to know about the winding does it have over wind protection and how to know when to stop winding, my first mechanical watch therefore trying to learn. Thanks in advance


You wind until the crown shows a markedly increased resistance. Shortly afterwards it just stops and can not be turned further. If you force furtherly you are likely to break something but you don't have to worry too much because your finger will most probably slip over the crown before that happens.


----------



## emregogan

Thanks for the tip after winding it went on for 42 hours

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

emregogan said:


> Thanks for the tip after winding it went on for 42 hours


That seems to me the right amount of time, I have five watches with the same mov't and they have all more or less this same power reserve.


----------



## rmccullough21

That also sounds correct to me for the reserve. How is everyone enjoying this watch? I love it and am very happy with it. Hasn't gotten much wrist time lately due to a Christmas present from my wife, but still one of my favorites for sure!


----------



## emregogan

Im absolutely loving it not using it much though, just a quick question if its not being used do i still have to wind it daily or once a week. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## rmccullough21

emregogan said:


> Im absolutely loving it not using it much though, just a quick question if its not being used do i still have to wind it daily or once a week. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


I wind mine daily usually, kind of a routine with all of my watches...but I forget or just get lazy sometimes and they will run out of power reserve. Not a big deal just annoying to have to reset them all! Shouldn't harm anything though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luismanuel

Hola,me presento como un forero nuevo,no se escribir en ingles,espero me puedan entender o traducir mis palabras..Soy de España y tengo mandado a pedir el Tissot T-Complicacion Squelette,mi pregunta es: hace ya un mes y medio (45 dias) que lo tengo pedido y el relojero me dice que el llama ala fabrica y le comentan que es un reloj que hay pocas unidades y no saben cierto cuando podran enviarlo,,,¿solo era para saber si alos que lo teneis ya tambien os tardo mucho? tengo miedo de que al final no me venga,y tengo mucha ilucion por tenerlo,,es mi primer reloj mecanico y ademas es un squeletto,que me encantan,,Gracias y enorabuena por el gran foro,Saludos.


----------



## Kilovolt

luismanuel said:


> Hola,me presento como un forero nuevo,no se escribir en ingles,espero me puedan entender o traducir mis palabras..Soy de España y tengo mandado a pedir el Tissot T-Complicacion Squelette,mi pregunta es: hace ya un mes y medio (45 dias) que lo tengo pedido y el relojero me dice que el llama ala fabrica y le comentan que es un reloj que hay pocas unidades y no saben cierto cuando podran enviarlo,,,¿solo era para saber si alos que lo teneis ya tambien os tardo mucho? tengo miedo de que al final no me venga,y tengo mucha ilucion por tenerlo,,es mi primer reloj mecanico y ademas es un squeletto,que me encantan,,Gracias y enorabuena por el gran foro,Saludos.


Hola y bienvenido! Te envié un mensaje privado.


----------



## emregogan

i have been using my watch now for some time is the ticking noise normal seems pretty loud to me.


----------



## Kilovolt

emregogan said:


> i have been using my watch now for some time is the ticking noise normal seems pretty loud to me.


Don't worry, that's normal. Unitas 6497 is a rather noisy mov't and the double large crystals don't help in keeping the noise inside.


----------



## sgt-pepper

I swapped the black straps with blue alligator ones. It brings out the blue accents found on the hands and the whole watch looks even more awesome now 

https://share.htc.com/PrW2MZeIA#


----------



## wm5382

what a stunning piece from tissot... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Especially Blue in front of a Blue Mercedes Steering Wheel ! 

On a different note how is everyone's accuracy proceeding ? I have worn mine on and off and my son wore it over Xmas when he was back from school in the US so it should be broken in now after 2 + months but I'm going to do a last check with Watch Tracker before going to the AD to have it regulated - it's probably about 15 SPD fast now, S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Mine is 5/6 secs fast and during the night it stays vertical with 12 hours down in accordance with my WatchAccuracy app's suggestions ...


----------



## Sdasurrey

Are you using the photo time stamp solution, Twixt. ? I tried Kello and couldn't get it to work - my rough 15 spd is 5-6 during the day and 9-10 at night with crown up which is simple tests seems to regulate the best at night - your 5/6 secs is daytime only or full day. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Mine is +5/6 SPD

To find out the best position for the night I use WatchAccuracy app which through the microphone of the phone or tablet picks up the noise made by the watch and checks the frequency of the beat


----------



## luismanuel

La Correa azul le Queda genial!! Que marca y modelo de correa es? cuando tenga mi Tissot me gustaria ponerle una igual,,Saludos.


----------



## luismanuel

alguien podria subir un video dandole cuerda?seria muy bonito admirar ese barrilete y los piñones girando,,gracias.


----------



## Kilovolt

luismanuel said:


> alguien podria subir un video dandole cuerda?seria muy bonito admirar ese barrilete y los piñones girando,,gracias.


There's a few videos on YouTube including one exactly like what you are looking for (the fifth).


----------



## Sdasurrey

Kilovolt - thanks for the heads up on 'midnight down' for the Squellete when not in use ! After only a day (statistically insignificant) of data using WatchTracker the simple regression predicts 5.3 SPD fast, a lot better than earlier, cheers, SDA


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega Ronin

Hello-

My AD just called and got in a Squelette and it is on hold for what I believe is a great price (I don't think we can talk prices here). May pick it up this weekend. I may ask them to check the accuracy but being a jeweler, I doubt they would do more than estimate (and poorly at that). Just wondering if anyone wanted to chime in a bit about your experience(s). This thread has been helpful. I am down to just my Oris and this watch I think will go for a classier type look than a BC3-Adv. Anyway, Sounds like most experiences have been positive. Thanks in advance....


----------



## Sdasurrey

Love the watch for sure, since the very first pics I saw after Basel World last year. At 43 mm you have to be ready for the size, but it's just a dramatic watch visually. My watch in November last year when I got it was running fast, maybe around 15 SPD but with some help above on regulating it at night and a Break-in period it's running on the order of 5-6 seconds a day fast consistent with Kilovolt, cheers, SDA


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega Ronin

I keep hearing (and I guess I see it visually in pictures) regarding the size. My Omega was about 44 and fit great. The Tissot I have seen described as 48 and it looks it compared to some of the wrists I have seen it pictured on. I have an avg. wrist I would say at 7.5. The Omega and the Oris (42) felt fine. Guess I'll see for myself this Saturday. I'll post if I bring it home. May even look at alternate bands.......


----------



## sgt-pepper

I have no problem with the size of the watch even for my somewhat petite wrist. IMHO, the diameter and the thickness of the watch adds to the visual feast, as there's depth when one admires the different layers of the mechanisms through the crystal glass. That sense of depth is something I look out for in squelettes.


----------



## Kilovolt

Kilovolt said:


> Mine is +5/6 SPD
> 
> To find out the best position for the night I use WatchAccuracy app which through the microphone of the phone or tablet picks up the noise made by the watch and checks the frequency of the beat


----------



## davey21

I ve enjoyed reading this thread from the beginning and I decided to order myself one as well, not a watch person at all but just had to have it. hopefully it ll be here in a couple weeks, I noticed above others have the same feelings as myself with the strap, not really the one I have on the watch, I d been looking for a metal strap anyone know any good sites to order one I ve had no luck so far thanks in advance


----------



## Kilovolt

The Squelette has 22 mm lugs. Good sources can be found in the Straps & bracelets section of this forum.


----------



## Omega Ronin

sgt-pepper said:


> I have no problem with the size of the watch even for my somewhat petite wrist. IMHO, the diameter and the thickness of the watch adds to the visual feast, as there's depth when one admires the different layers of the mechanisms through the crystal glass. That sense of depth is something I look out for in squelettes.


Thanks for the feedback. Good point(s). I would be looking at the piece now but instead I'm watching lots of snow. Maybe look at bands as well...


----------



## davey21

Kilovolt said:


> The Squelette has 22 mm lugs. Good sources can be found in the Straps & bracelets section of this forum.


thanks I ll have a look


----------



## davey21

has anyone got any suggestions for a stainless steel strap, I m really struggling to decide, cant picture what would look right on the watch, thanks


----------



## Kilovolt

davey21 said:


> has anyone got any suggestions for a stainless steel strap, I m really struggling to decide, cant picture what would look right on the watch, thanks


Too much?


----------



## davey21

no to be honest I think it would need to be something like that to match the watch as a normal one might look alittle plain. thanks still haven t got the watch hopefully in stock again soon where I ve ordered it from waiting is so annoying


----------



## Kilovolt

davey21 said:


> no to be honest I think it would need to be something like that to match the watch as a normal one might look alittle plain. thanks still haven t got the watch hopefully in stock again soon where I ve ordered it from waiting is so annoying


A Google image search for 'Vollmer watch bracelets' will surely give you much food for thought ... b-)


----------



## emregogan

would like to ask is the ticking bothering anyone  and is there a way to make the watch more quite ))


----------



## davey21

would love to be able to answer that but mine has arrived yet


----------



## rmccullough21

It is louder than any of my other watches for sure but it doesn't really bother me. I think this movement is just going to be that way. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dominic.lavoie102

sgt-pepper said:


> I swapped the black straps with blue alligator ones. It brings out the blue accents found on the hands and the whole watch looks even more awesome now
> 
> https://share.htc.com/PrW2MZeIA#


Hi Sgt-papper, I order mine to my AD and will receive it soon, I like the blue staps that you put on !! Where do you bought it?? Awesome idea !! 
thanks in advance!

Dom


----------



## qwerty88

Still waiting Tissot Boutique to get back to me as there is a delay on shipment...


----------



## Dankoh69

Worth it?


----------



## qwerty88

For the price of S$2,620.00 for this complication. i am ok .. but No stock...


----------



## Dankoh69

Are they bringing more in?


----------



## luismanuel

He estado esperando cinco meses. Todavía estoy esperando


----------



## Dankoh69

Anyone seen it in the flesh? As good as it looks in pictures?


----------



## Kilovolt

Dankoh69 said:


> Anyone seen it in the flesh? As good as it looks in pictures?


Much better! b-)


----------



## Dankoh69

That's good...


----------



## Nutella

Dankoh69 said:


> That's good...


Here's mine! 









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Can't see your pic..


----------



## Nutella

Dankoh69 said:


> Can't see your pic..


oops. how about now?


----------



## Dankoh69

Looking real good!

Comparing these 2 at the moment..


----------



## TNT12187

hello everyone,

my first post here since i bought my first mechanical watch.

I have been reading al lot on this forum the last couple of years and thought i would at least post a some pictures.

i haven been pondering over witch watch i should buy for a long time now, i started saving 4 years ago (just my pocketchange i a large jar every day). last week i saw the tissot squelette in an AD window and fell head over heals, omg what a stunning watch. i've always liked skelleton designs but found the one's i liked to be the price of a house or a sportscar so not really in my pricerange.

when i phoned my contact and he told me I could get ik for the round price of 1K €, i took my very heavy jar to the bank and found out it contained 755 €.

one day later i was the proud owner of my very first mechanical watch.

i must say i actually would have want i with a brown strap but the black one on this design is really growing on me even tho it's not the best strap as stated before in this thread.

so a picture then:









anyone an idea as where i can start my search for my first vintage watch, any tips are welcome.

now back to staring hypnotised to my watch


----------



## Kilovolt

TNT12187 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> my first post here since i bought my first mechanical watch.
> 
> I have been reading al lot on this forum the last couple of years and thought i would at least post a some pictures.
> 
> i haven been pondering over .......


Congrats for the purchase and for the beautiful pic! :-!


----------



## Sdasurrey

TNT12187 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> my first post here since i bought my first mechanical watch.
> 
> I have been reading al lot on this forum the last couple of years and thought i would at least post a some pictures.
> 
> i haven been pondering over witch watch i should buy for a long time now, i started saving 4 years ago (just my pocketchange i a large jar every day). last week i saw the tissot squelette in an AD window and fell head over heals, omg what a stunning watch. i've always liked skelleton designs but found the one's i liked to be the price of a house or a sportscar so not really in my pricerange.
> 
> when i phoned my contact and he told me I could get ik for the round price of 1K €, i took my very heavy jar to the bank and found out it contained 755 €.
> 
> one day later i was the proud owner of my very first mechanical watch.
> 
> i must say i actually would have want i with a brown strap but the black one on this design is really growing on me even tho it's not the best strap as stated before in this thread.
> 
> so a picture then:
> 
> View attachment 1519603
> 
> 
> anyone an idea as where i can start my search for my first vintage watch, any tips are welcome.
> 
> now back to staring hypnotised to my watch


I also have this Tissot Squelette and LOVE IT - although my Son has now borrowed it and kept it for over 3 weeks !

Where to start for vintage watches ? I started collecting vintage watches about 5 months ago and simply started by finding dedicated web sellers and using EB for research ...good luck ! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgbedford

Hey everyone,

I ordered mine back in February, and just picked it up last week... either there is huge demand or a manufacturing delay in getting additional stock to Canada.

After a week, I can say I absolutely love it. It's amazing if the light hits the dial just right the blue accents POP! And at dusk the luminescent hands are a wonderful accent.

Out of all of my mechanical movement watches, this one is by far the loudest... the ticking reminds me of the 60-seconds show... but by no means is too loud, or does it bother me in the slightest. 

I have two questions. This is my first hand-wound mechanical movement. All of my others are automatic, so a few quick twists to get it going and I just put the watch on and go. For the Squelette, how many turns do I need to fully wind the watch? Can I over-wind this watch?

The second is an accuracy question. Earlier in the thread, there was mention of apps to help measure watch accuracy. I'm an IOS user, and just searched the app store. There's two apps that come up WatchAccuracy and Watch Tracker. Is one better than the other? Which one is more accurate? 

Loving my new watch...

Thanks in advance for the help!



Jason


----------



## Kilovolt

Hi Jason and welcome to the forum!

Congrats for your new Squelette. You wind it slowly until the crown stops, never force it after it starts showing a resistance. Mine takes some 40 turns from stopped.

I use the app called WatchAccuracy that works well with the Squelette and not too well with silent watches because it uses the microphone of the phone/tablet to pick up the sound.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Hi 'jg' - not to disagree with kilovolt as his suggestion of midnight down at night to manage accuracy when not wearing my Squelette was right on, but I like WatchTracker - you can find a thread in the Zenith brand section on using this that I started about 10 days ago.

I like it because it's simply measuring your watch's time behaviour in the real world on your wrist by comparing your watch to an Atomic Clock and then predicting daily accuracy using a simple regression run through those observed differences - between the watch and the Atomic Clock. So it encompasses all influences on accuracy and assesses it as a 'realisation'. 

But in the end it's personal taste as to which one to use - enjoy the watch !! Scott 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Acually the two apps serve two different purposes so it's really up to what one expects from them.

WatchAccuracy operates exactly like a Timegrapher, it picks up through a microphone the beat of the watch, measures its frequency and compares it to a stable source giving out the instant difference. If you want to know in what position you have to lay down your watch during the night to gain/lose a few seconds this is the way to go.

WatchTracker is a clever app which enables you to keep track of the accuracy of your watch while you wear it. Because however it is you who imputs manually the data you have to take into account your own reaction time which is nornally considered to be in the order of 0.2 secs. If you measure the accuracy for just a few hours and you have a very good watch these 0.2 secs may be a significant percentage of the deviation. For this reason this app is good when you use it over a several hours' interval and it would be rather difficult to use it to decide how to lay down the watch during the night.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Kilovolt is right, there are different uses/objectives. My bias is I wear mostly vintage watches except for my Zenith Red Captain and my Son now has the Squelette. Since I have about 25 vintage watches I wear a different one each day and so night positioning to maintain accuracy is not so important. 

There is some input error on watch tracker that's correct, but I generally use it all day for usually 12 hours minimum - so my objective is really to know whether a watch is off 12 spd or 200 spd as I swap amongst my vintage watches.

Thanks kilovolt ! SDA 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgbedford

Sdasurrey said:


> I wear a different one each day and so night positioning to maintain accuracy is not so important.


Thank you all for your input - I too rotate my watches a fair amount, so it sounds like watch tracker is a better fit for my needs.

Cheers!


----------



## jgbedford

In regards to my winding question - I e-mailed Tissot, and this was their response:

[HR][/HR]From: [email protected]
Subject: RE: Message from Tissot Swiss Watches - Official Website
Date: Thu, 12 Jun 2014 15:57:56 +0000

Dear Mr.Bedford,

Unfortunately, we cannot say how many turns&#8230;just turn the crown until you feel resistance

Kind regards,

Jo-Anne Wilson
Customer Service Coordinator
Swatch Group Canada Ltd.
555 Richmond Street West Suite 1105
Toronto, Ont.
M5V 3B1
phone: 416 703-1667 ext. 245
fax: 416 703-2597
[email protected]

*Sent:* Wednesday, June 11, 2014 9:52 PM
*To:* SGRCA-Customer Service

*Subject:* RE: Message from Tissot Swiss Watches - Official Website

Thank you - approximately how many turns is this?

JB

From: [email protected]
CC: [email protected]
Subject: RE: Message from www.tissot.ch
Date: Wed, 11 Jun 2014 19:43:32 +0000

Dear Mr.Bedford,

Thank you for your inquiry!


Wind the crown of the watch until you start to feel it tighten&#8230;.once it is tight you can stop as continuing to wind it can cause damage
Kind regards,

Jo-Anne Wilson
Customer Service Coordinator
Swatch Group Canada Ltd.
555 Richmond Street West Suite 1105
Toronto, Ont.
M5V 3B1
phone: 416 703-1667 ext. 245
fax: 416 703-2597
[email protected]



[HR][/HR]
Is that it - turn it until you feel resistance? But don't continue to wind as it could damage the watch?

Pretty subjective...

JB


----------



## Sdasurrey

Just to round out the pics of this FAB Watch .....mine or possibly my Son's now....S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgbedford

Here's a couple of shots of my watch.

































JB


----------



## jgbedford

And some pics of the clasp and backside.





















JB


----------



## luismanuel

hola!! ya me llego mi Tissot Squelete,,estoy muy contento despues de tanto tiempo esperando,es muy bonito y poder ponermelo en mi muñeca me parece fantastico,,ami la reserva de marcha me dura 52 horas,,¿es normal?


----------



## Kilovolt

luismanuel said:


> hola!! ya me llego mi Tissot Squelete,,estoy muy contento despues de tanto tiempo esperando,es muy bonito y poder ponermelo en mi muñeca me parece fantastico,,ami la reserva de marcha me dura 52 horas,,¿es normal?


Congratulations!

The nominal power reserve is around 50 hours so your result is perfectly normal.


----------



## emregogan

Hello wantes to ask my watchs been running fast past 2 days any reason for this


----------



## Kilovolt

emregogan said:


> Hello wantes to ask my watchs been running fast past 2 days any reason for this


If it is only slightly fast (seconds per day) it has probably taken a hit that has altered the regulation. If it is very fast (minutes per day) it is magnetized. In both cases a watchmaker can solve the problem in a matter of minutes.


----------



## emregogan

Its been running faster by minutes for example i set it last night and at the moment its 2 minutes ahead. How does it het magnetiZed and how does the watchmaker fix it just asking out of curiosity


----------



## Kilovolt

The most common source of magnetization for a watch nowadays is hidden in the cover of an iPad. The magnets in it are so strong that you can hang and swing the tablet holding the cover. 
In any case there's a number of magnets also in household appliances and various items around.

To de-magnetize a watch (or a screwdriver, scissors, etc.) there is a small piece of equipment connected to the mains power. You just lay the watch over it, push a button and take away the watch with the button still pushed. All watchmakers have one. A demagnetizer can also be bought on Ebay or Amazon for about $10


----------



## Sibibby

Hi. New here, great thread, enjoyed from the beginning. Had my Tissot skeleton for 2 months now and can't wear any of my other watches, just love it. I have a question even after 2 months, I read that to wind the watch you rock the crown back & forth thus winding it both ways, is this the correct way ? Just don't want long term damage. Hope you guys can help.


----------



## rfortson

Sibibby said:


> Hi. New here, great thread, enjoyed from the beginning. Had my Tissot skeleton for 2 months now and can't wear any of my other watches, just love it. I have a question even after 2 months, I read that to wind the watch you rock the crown back & forth thus winding it both ways, is this the correct way ? Just don't want long term damage. Hope you guys can help.


Yep, that's correct. It will actually wind in one direction and the other direction just has a clutch that slips. You won't hurt the watch by handwinding, but if you wear it all the time, you shouldn't have to wind by hand.


----------



## Kilovolt

rfortson said:


> Yep, that's correct. It will actually wind in one direction and the other direction just has a clutch that slips. You won't hurt the watch by handwinding, but if you wear it all the time, you shouldn't have to wind by hand.


The Squelette has a manually wound movement (ETA 6497-1) so wearing it is not enough, you have to wind it every day and what Sibibby does is correct.


----------



## Sibibby

Thanks guys. I have another question, on the back there is this indicator, mine doesn't seem to move, should it ? What is its purpose ?


----------



## Kilovolt

Sibibby said:


> Thanks guys. I have another question, on the back there is this indicator, mine doesn't seem to move, should it ? What is its purpose ?


I assume you refer to this:









It's used for fine adjustments of the 'speed' of the movement: if the watch is slightly slow or fast it can be regulated by slightly moving the arrow, the + and - indications are obvious.


----------



## Sibibby

Thanks for that. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Mr. Nice Watch

I'm currently loving this watch, I was wondering when it comes to the winding, do I need to wind it at the same time of the day whenever I wind it?


----------



## Kilovolt

Mr. Nice Watch said:


> I'm currently loving this watch, I was wondering when it comes to the winding, do I need to wind it at the same time of the day whenever I wind it?


Not necessarily but it is a good habit to do it so you don't forget, just like taking a prescription medication.


----------



## Sibibby

This is my first wind up watch, it took some getting used to winding in everyday but now I'm used to it, it's all part of the fun of the watch, I tend to wind it less but more often. It comes naturally after a while. Keeps great time.


----------



## xaml

I am wound up, you know, ever since I first layed eyes on this work of art. 
<3

Complications, man, complications...


----------

